
Why I Will Never Buy a Self Driving Car Out of Choice - sdneirf
https://medium.com/@willswan/why-i-will-never-buy-a-self-driving-car-out-of-choice-134d221bb9fe#.e3x9kcr3e
======
tantalor
Horseless carriages are becoming a big thing, more and more companies are
starting to create their own versions of the horse of the future. It is
certainly looking like one day in the future everyone will be driving one,
except me.

One of my main reasons for never wanting to own or use a horseless carriage is
the simple fact that I love to ride. Riding is not a chore, there is something
very satisfying and calming about riding through the countryside on a warm
summers day, or riding down the french motorways taking in the miles of open
fields and rustic towns, or even riding home from a long day of work. I feel
that being the passenger to a driving engine would take most of the joy out of
this, riding is like a rollercoaster that I control and I helped build, my
horse (a Rhenish Warmblood btw) is like an extension of me that I appreciate
and take care of. Riding lets you get around with such ease and enjoyment, it
helps you get away from the hussle and bussle of daily life and be alone with
your thoughts and the world. I never want to be in a carriage that takes this
away from me.

etc., etc.

~~~
nibs
People still ride horses, on a track. Invest in a race track now and yield
much when manual driving becomes a hobby.

